# Sopranos



## Jim (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone watch this show? Im hooked. I hope Tony lives! LOL!


----------



## cjensen (Jun 9, 2007)

Im a total Sopranos addict. Kinda sad that the show is ending but I cant wait for Sunday.


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2007)

That was the best ending ever!


----------



## cjensen (Jun 10, 2007)

Havent seen it yet...I almost didnt open youre post, dont wanna anything about til tomorrow night.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jun 30, 2007)

That finale was absolute horrible! After watching almost every single episode since the show started 6 -7 years ago, and they ended it like that, yeah granted there were some good parts in the last episode. But the very end was sooooo bad, People that have been watching this show since it started deserved a hell of alot more, than what was givin in the last episode ( my opinon )


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree - worst ending EVER


----------



## redbug (Jun 30, 2007)

I didn't see many episodes of the show but I did see the ending. it was okay and left alot up to your imagination.


I heard on a radio show that smart people understand the ending..

so I will say I understanded it


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jul 2, 2007)

I left it up to my imagination too.
But it was a complete let down, there should have been more to it than what was.


----------

